# Are these statements offensive?



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Have any of you heard about the controversy involving tweets made by astrophysicist Dr. Neil DeGrasse Tyson on Christmas Day? Some people felt that they were anti-Christian and inappropriate. I didn't see the issue, but I also wouldn't have thought to tweet them either. In Dr. Tyson's position as a scientist and given his following of self-admitted nerds, the tweets seem to fit.

Here is one of his tweets:



> "On this day long ago, a child was born who, by age 30, would transform the world. Happy Birthday Isaac Newton b. Dec 25, 1642," deGrasse tweeted, among other statements.



Here is a link to an article about the tweets:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/neil-degrasse-tyson-responds-to-critics-of-his-controversial-christmas-statements/ar-BBhgQVy


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Not offended at all. Quite clever.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I simply see it as a well executed non sequitur.

Plus it reminds us of another 30 year old that had a even bigger impact.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nope not offended, in fact just picked up a bit of info.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Not offensive in the least.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

not in the least


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

It's not offensive--- save that it goes further to openly mock and taunt. It's in poor taste though I am not offended.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I can find no offense in it. It's kind of humorous. I guess scientists are not to use humor.


----------



## Jim Bunton (Mar 16, 2004)

No, but I am hard to offend.
Jim


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Nope not at all. Great writing.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

No

Needed more characters.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Doesn't bother me a bit and the offended minority doesn't surprise me either. It is in no way unique to Christians that there are people out there looking for reasons to be offended.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> I can find no offense in it. It's kind of humorous. I guess scientists are not to use humor.


I don't think it was scientists taking offense


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

IDK Sir Isaac Newton is a really important figure... I think one could argue that he ranks up there with Jesus as persons of the past that a whole lot pivots upon.

And to add to it all:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yis7GzlXNM[/ame]


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, really though we, many celebrate Jesus birth on the 25th of Dec we accept that we really do not know the date so ......maybe it's not even Jesus's dob. 

Now I am going to have another birth date seared in my brain.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

kasilofhome said:


> Well, really though we, many celebrate Jesus birth on the 25th of Dec we accept that we really do not know the date so ......maybe it's not even Jesus's dob.
> 
> Now I am going to have another birth date seared in my brain.


I thought the December date was adopted to overlap Yule and was assumed to be when those 'wise' dudes with gifts got to Bethlehem.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it was in poor taste, but I wasn't offended.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Interesting responses! I was really curious because I've been hearing about the controversy for the past 3 days and didn't understand why it was an issue. I thought that the tweets were rather clever and a fun way to integrate a bit of science trivia into the mix.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The tweets themselves aren't offensive. However the motive for sending them doesn't seem to be pure. He seems to be mocking beliefs, poking the bear. Did he send any comparable tweets to commemorate Passover, Ramadan, other significant days of other religions? 

Most people would be blissfully ignorant of it, had the media not seized the opportunity to stir the pot. Looks like a good opportunity to turn the other cheek to me. No, I'm not offended. Just lost some respect for someone I didn't even know they existed before this.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I was much more offended by his tweet asking which assault rifle Jesus would have, the AR-15 or the AK-47...obviously Jesus would go for the AR-15! No commie guns for him!

Actually, I only heard about that tweet today and couldn't care less.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Being offended gives one a feeling of control. Many practice it regularly.

Also, some feel xmas is about Jesus, so they wore thrown a curve-ball, if it was made about someone else.

He probably figured, there would be twitter followers who would not like it.

Like about 99.99999% of the things people fight about, a non-issue, IMO.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it was meant to be snarky, was in line with other small pot shots at Christians mentioned in the article. It was a mildly clever way of being snarky but nowhere near clever enough to be dangerous. The media enjoys him. That's all.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

CraterCove said:


> I thought the December date was adopted to overlap Yule and was assumed to be when those 'wise' dudes with gifts got to Bethlehem.



None are left to tell of the day.....time has past and facts misty.

We celebrated the arrival of the wise men on Russian Christmas.....Jan 7th. 
We, as children watched the three wise men lead by on shepherd boy with a lamb at his side slowly make it from one edge of the bar where they were place on Christmas day to the manager at the end of the bar on January 7th. It bonded us as a family was th that ....and other traditions we practiced.

Really does it matter anything as to the date for it seems his life and message far overshadows his date of birth.


----------



## cedarvalley (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not sure, did he mean it to put a mortal man as being above Jesus? I guess we don't really know his mindset or intentions.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

cedarvalley said:


> I am not sure, did he mean it to put a mortal man as being above Jesus? I guess we don't really know his mindset or intentions.


I'm not inside Dr. Tyson's head, but I took it as an attempt to point out the fact that similar descriptions (when carefully worded) could apply to both Jesus and Isaac Newton. I'd assume that the average person would assume that he was referring to Jesus until the final revelation at the end of the tweet.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

It's all too obvious from the timing what his intentions were, and of course some folks took the bait.

He's been a media/attention hound for some time, but I still enjoy his input on the Science Channel shows.

Offended? Nope, he never denigrated my dogs, or made fun of my sheep, so he didn't get near my sensitive spots.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> I'm not inside Dr. Tyson's head, but I took it as an attempt to point out the fact that similar descriptions (when carefully worded) could apply to both Jesus and Isaac Newton. I'd assume that the average person would assume that he was referring to Jesus until the final revelation at the end of the tweet.


Yep- using platitudes to catch the the reader, who recognizes this usual source, and not for the sheer joy of humor. It's the general meaness of the other tweets listed that illuminates what he means to do with his post. He wants to make sure that he gets his dig in rather than celebrate Newton's life. As in "nudge nudge, some silly, deluded people don't know who is really important but we do."

But even mentioning his faux pas so much gives it much more importance than it deserves. The world is full of people making jabs with common pins and thinking they are slaying with swords of wit. His was worth no more time than was spent reading it.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Being offended gives one a feeling of control. Many practice it regularly.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed as well as giving one a sense of superiority. It is similar to being reflexively contrary.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

DEKE01 said:


> plowjockey said:
> 
> 
> > Being offended gives one a feeling of control. Many practice it regularly.
> ...


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I didn't find them offensive. But I do think Dr. Tyson would know his tweets might tweak the tails of silly people who are overly sensitive and looking for things to be offended about and get all publically outraged over it. So I think it's just a game for Dr. Tyson. 

The thing is, if Dr. Tyson already has a well known reputation for being irreligious and people know he's prone to making irreligious comments then religious people with common sense who are sensitive about that kind of thing should know better than to be following him and reading his tweets. At the very least common sense people would know better than to comment about it. So I think the people who took offense and responded negatively to his tweets are not very common sense people but they do have an agenda. They're probably deliberately following his tweets knowing they'll have something they can allow themselves to be offended about and can express their righteous indignation. For them it's not really about Christmas or about Jesus, it's all about them and a chance for them to mouth off in public and gain attention for themselves.

It's just a foolish, insincere game with them all. The media should be ignoring it instead of making more news about it. The comments from the people who took offense and responded negatively all made it look like they weren't the brightest lights on the Christmas tree anyway, so all they did was they opened themselves up to letting the media make them look even more foolish than they already are.

Just another day in the sagas of daily drama queens.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

As for the assault rifle, my DH says Jesus would have probably preferred an Israeli version. Makes sense to me. :thumb:

BTW, when I purchase nativity Christmas cards I prefer the holy family to have dark hair and swarthy complexions. :thumb:


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

DEKE01 said:


> plowjockey said:
> 
> 
> > Being offended gives one a feeling of control. Many practice it regularly.
> ...


:thumb:

LOL. That's funny. Otherwise known as having a knee-jerk reaction. :hysterical:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Offended people offend me... They need to get a life... I probably do to... I hope that doesn't offend you...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, if the guy who put up a zombie nativity scene in his yard didn't offend me, this sure ain't gonna do it! I believe in free speech, and realize folks have to make the DECISION to be offended by something. Their choice.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

summerdaze said:


> Well, if the guy who put up a zombie nativity scene in his yard didn't offend me, this sure ain't gonna do it! I believe in free speech, and realize folks have to make the DECISION to be offended by something. Their choice.


I, again, received darkside points for laughing about the zombie nativity scene. I'm sorry, I couldn't help it. And if you read Revelations in a certain frame of mind it does sound like Jesus will command a zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

kasilofhome said:


> Well, really though we, many celebrate Jesus birth on the 25th of Dec we accept that we really do not know the date so ......maybe it's not even Jesus's dob.
> 
> Now I am going to have another birth date seared in my brain.


 
In truth I lean more to it being closer to the date of conception. Knowing John the Baptist in Elisabeth was right at 6 months along when Mary went to visit her.

big rockpile


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I prefer to keep my love of science and my love of God separate, TYVM. 

And, no, his tweet didn't offend me. He (Tyson) is a man of pure science, plain and simple. As to what his motives were (if any), he did speak the truth...Newton's ideas DID change the world.

Furthermore, it never offends me when one chooses to speak of his/her beliefs as long as they're not trying to get me to conform to them. What DOES offend me, however, is when one tries to silence them only because he/she doesn't agree.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

He offended me when he advocated taking planet status from Pluto.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Since I have never seen Dr Tyson, I don't believe he really exists! So anything he supposedly said doesn't bother me.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't tweet......
Freedom of Speech.....
And when people say things that are offensive, because they are trying to offend?
Well, here's your sign.
When folks say things that are factual, and if offends? Get over it.
(( Like teaching history; when women could not vote, when people all over the planet kept slaves, etc))
When folks ask a question, innocently, and it offends? Don't be so sensitive; listen before you sound off.

Just me though


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MoonRiver said:


> Since I have never seen Dr Tyson, I don't believe he really exists! So anything he supposedly said doesn't bother me.


I'll be going to see him speak in a month or so. I could give you testimonial at that time as to his existance but since I may well just be a computer bot myself who knows what to believe?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I kind of think we are over thinking this. A subtle and humorous remark is not worth this much brain energy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

I find it easy to overlook people with inferiority complexes that are driven to try to attract attention to themselves .


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> He offended me when he advocated taking planet status from Pluto.


Yeah, that's a sore spot for me as well...I liked little planet Pluto hanging out there at the edge.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you throw a rock into a crowd, the one it hits yells. Use this knowledge wisely.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> The tweets themselves aren't offensive. However the motive for sending them doesn't seem to be pure. He seems to be *mocking beliefs, poking the bear*. Did he send any comparable tweets to commemorate Passover, Ramadan, other significant days of other religions?
> 
> Most people would be blissfully ignorant of it, had the media not seized the opportunity to stir the pot. Looks like a good opportunity to turn the other cheek to me. No, I'm not offended. Just lost some respect for someone I didn't even know they existed before this.


Could not agree more...

Just like


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

HDrider, thank you for posting that. I hadn't seen that cover. Whether an attack is with fanfare and cannons or with quiet demeanor and cunning humor, it is still the same creature, and the end goal is still the same...


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

light rain said:


> HDrider, thank you for posting that. I hadn't seen that cover. Whether an attack is with fanfare and cannons or with quiet demeanor and cunning humor, it is still the same creature, and the end goal is still the same...


But someone having a differing opinion and stating is clearly or humorously is not necessarily an attack. I don't know Dr Tyson's religious views and don't really care what they are, but even if he is completely opposed to Christianity, his comment is not damaging to Christians in any way. I could make a long list of people born on Christmas day, so what?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

DEKE01, He most definitely has the right to say what he thinks. Freedom of speech is something dear to me. Whether his comments were to gain the spotlight or direct people's focus to subjects along his personal areas of interest, I don't know. I do believe Christianity has a huge bulls eye on it and all the folks that cringe at inappropriate comments targeted at race, religion and sexual orientation chuckle and forge ahead against Christianity.

The old silent and suffering just doesn't sit well with me. :yuck:


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Standing alone it's humorous. If he had a pattern of poking the bear it could have finally rousted the bear from slumber.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

hippygirl said:


> Yeah, that's a sore spot for me as well...I liked little planet Pluto hanging out there at the edge.


Well, the according to the Harvard Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, Pluto was voted (yes voted) back into the Solar System as a full fledged planet.

However the IAU sticks with "dwarf planet." 

Just a little bickering among the powerful in the world of science. Of which Tyson is a little tag along........


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Just wanted to say that I am glad that Tyson is at the position in life that he earned. I respect his educational dreams and accomplishments. He is a role model for young Americans both of color and Caucasian. 

Now if I could also find a role model for an elderly woman to garner a good salary and community respect I'd be a happy camper... :thumb:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

light rain said:


> Just wanted to say that I am glad that Tyson is at the position in life that he earned. I respect his educational dreams and accomplishments. He is a role model for young Americans both of color and Caucasian.
> 
> Now if I could also find a role model for an elderly woman to garner a good salary and community respect I'd be a happy camper... :thumb:


Well, Oprah Winfrey is 60. Does that qualify as elderly? She has the salary and respect.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Eh, he's not the best thing since sliced bread:

http://thefederalist.com/2014/09/15...ust-try-to-justify-blatant-quote-fabrication/

But then again, I don't necessarily like pre-sliced bread anyway. ~shrug~


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Where I want to, I meant someone who is starting & achieving dreams in the latter years. Not someone who did it during youth and now is just adding interest. No disrespect to O.W.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

CraterCove, I didn't mean to imply he was the best thing since sliced bread. Actually sliced bread isn't really an improvement over homemade bread, but I digress...

I meant he has achieved a good job, good salary and has advanced interest in science. While I will firmly rebut his views on religion I will at the same time acknowledge his accomplishments in education and science. 

If he is guilty of providing inaccurate information in the subjects of science, for whatever reason, those untruths should be publicized and he should explain his errors.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

light rain said:


> DEKE01, He most definitely has the right to say what he thinks. Freedom of speech is something dear to me. Whether his comments were to gain the spotlight or direct people's focus to subjects along his personal areas of interest, I don't know. I do believe Christianity has a huge bulls eye on it and all the folks that cringe at inappropriate comments targeted at race, religion and sexual orientation chuckle and forge ahead against Christianity.
> 
> The old silent and suffering just doesn't sit well with me. :yuck:


I will stand with you when a real attack is made on Christianity. I have argued with some in this forum about the very real attacks on the freedom of Christians to practice their faith in America, like the atheists fighting to remove the cross on the hill in San Diego. But Tyson's statement wasn't hurtful in any way. It didn't denigrate, it didn't prevent others from practicing or demonstrating their faith, it didn't do anything negative except perhaps...maybe... show he doesn't agree with Christians. So what?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

light rain said:


> Just wanted to say that I am glad that Tyson is at the position in life that he earned. I respect his educational dreams and accomplishments. He is a role model for young Americans both of color and Caucasian.
> 
> Now if I could also find a role model for an elderly woman to garner a good salary and community respect I'd be a happy camper... :thumb:


The makeup lady......Mary Kay
Or Paula Deen


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Kasilofhome, I appreciate your input. I know we have not seen eye to eye in the past. 

I am not a big supporter of make up or high calorie foods. I do admit these women found a niche and worked hard to achieve their goals. I guess what I was trying to say was, I wish, there was more information on how a woman 60 plus could make more that $5000.00 /yr.(honorably and ethically) without expending more than $500.00 in costs. I know it may be unrealistic to search for these options but, what the hey, I'm still going to...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

jtbrandt said:


> I was much more offended by his tweet asking which assault rifle Jesus would have, the AR-15 or the AK-47...obviously Jesus would go for the AR-15! No commie guns for him!
> 
> Actually, I only heard about that tweet today and couldn't care less.


 or maybe an Uzi :shrug:


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Joyce meyers....not much make up...no food


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

jtbrandt said:


> I was much more offended by his tweet asking which assault rifle Jesus would have, the AR-15 or the AK-47...obviously Jesus would go for the AR-15! No commie guns for him!
> 
> Actually, I only heard about that tweet today and couldn't care less.


I wonder what his point was supposed to be? Didn't Jesus recommend to his dudes that they get themselves a sword, to sell the cloaks off their backs if they didn't have the money to get a sword?

And I am actually offended that someone as well educated as Dr. Tyson would use such an idiotic term as 'assault rifle' to refer to an AR-15.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Kasilofhome, I was sincere when I said I wish there were more role models for older people, women in particular, to earn money. The only workplace I see in our area where there is a sizable older worker force is WM. And as a rule, none of those folks look too happy...

As far as looking to a person who makes her money selling scripture, I don't think I would want go in that direction anymore than the direction of the myriad of book sellers on Fox. So with my lack of education and ambition I'm probably resigned to my current lot in life... The good thing is though, we, DH and myself, placed a high premium on education, hard work, and competition and our kids are not following in my footsteps. :thumb:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

For me, one of the benefits of old is finally agreeing that I would rather not have stuff and therefore having just enough money to pay for what I have learned makes me (not the rest of the world but just me) happy is as much perfection as I can ever have. And that others might think that I am shabby and therefore poor does not bother me as it would have when I was younger. Actually I like living in jeans, tee shirts and sneakers. If I had a million dollars, that is what I would still wear. So does that make me as good as rich?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

light rain said:


> BTW, when I purchase nativity Christmas cards I prefer the holy family to have dark hair and swarthy complexions. :thumb:


You mean, like King David??


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Tarbe, I'll do some research and get back to you.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

King David was described as ruddy and handsome. The source I went to said being/having red brown skin was desirable in men of that time. Sephardic and Ashkenazi tradition was that he was a red head. There were no references to the color of his hair in biblical passages however. 

The Jewish people that I have known had olive skin and a very dark hair. The reason I made the original comment about the Christmas cards was when I do my Christmas shopping I see many different artistic interpretations of the Holy Family and few, IMO, are realistic and factual. It is as if to remind people/Christians that Jesus was a Jew is uncomfortable. That's how I see it anyway.

I know personally a doctor that comes from the Moab region. She is dark haired and light olive skin. Some of David's ancestors were from Moab.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

^ Interesting because I feel the same way. 

As a child in Sunday School we were tasked to draw Jesus. The teacher went around admiring the work of the other kids..their drawings looked like the typical 'Jesus' pictures. When she got to mine, she inhaled quickly, shocked for mine looked different. I had drawn him with dark skin and short black curly hair. She held it up for others to see and mocked me for essentially drawing a black man.

I was probably about 4 or 5 and remember first feeling ashamed but then angry. When I told her I was only drawing Him the way I had seen in my dreams, she got angry and told me I was lying. It made perfect sense to me..in the hot Middle East sun, why wouldn't his skin be dark? The sanitized Euro Jesus made no sense to me and I couldn't figure out why everyone accepted this as truth..

I went on to become the problem church child, always asking questions the teachers couldn't answer. We did finally leave that church (they were most likely pleased) but I still have way more questions than answers. 

eta - He had the most beautiful sea green/blue eyes I'd ever seen. I couldn't find a crayon in that color.. I don't think there's even a color to describe it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

2dogs-mom, I am so sorry that you experienced such stupidity and arrogance from someone who should have been instructive and kind. It boggles the mind... I too have many questions but I think it may be awhile before I get the answers that I seek.


----------

